# Printing on mesh



## CelebriteesInc (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, our shop has been given a job to print fairly small artwork on 2,500 mesh vests... the sample (which was done last year by a company in china) has a clear plastic type film behind the print so that the mesh holes would not interfere with the print and it would print solid... we have no clue what this plastic stuff is... anyone have an idea... Its not thermoflex... didn't know if there was a transfer material out there than anyone knew of that fits the description.


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

It sounds like a transfer was used the first time.


----------



## CelebriteesInc (Sep 15, 2008)

i was thinking the same, but what kind of transfer... we've called our usual suppliers and no one has been able to help determine what it is exactly...


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

It soundsd like the Clear Plastic film is an Underbase or the Transfer glue itself.
When Making a Transfer the ink is printed on a piece of paper then jelled untill you use it for the heat press. Since the glue is what bonds the ink to the shirt it will stay flat when used as a transfer.


----------



## CelebriteesInc (Sep 15, 2008)

its really thick though... not like any transfer stuff we've ever used in our shop.


----------



## psd (Oct 29, 2008)

I use Cad-Printz from Transfer Express for all our mesh printing. A little time consuming but our customers keep coming back for more - they love the durability of the print.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

psd said:


> I use Cad-Printz from Transfer Express for all our mesh printing. A little time consuming but our customers keep coming back for more - they love the durability of the print.


Why is it time consuming?

How is the durability? Pricing?


----------



## psd (Oct 29, 2008)

Time consuming because you need to press three times - preheat - press - cover with teflon and press again. Price is based on size of the design - however, you can use unlimited colors. There is a pricing calculator on the transfer express website. The quality and look is fantastic. I print all of my kids team jerseys - they do not crack or peel at all wash after wash.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe you have to order from them before they give you access to the pricing calculator and other website features.


----------

